# Anyone Here Got Orients?



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I like the Orient Star Royal line, anyone here have one. How do they compare to the 'lesser' Orient Stars?

Here's my power reserve on leather.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

How do Padraig? That's a great looking watch - very classy. I used to own a couple of Orients, however the closest I have to one now is that one of my cobbled together frankenwatches use an Orient power reserve movement. No complaints about any of the Orients I've owned and the frankenwatch keeps great time despite having had me delving around inside it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I would really like one of these 2002 model Orient Star GMT's










Then Orient went and spoilt things by stopping production of the Orient Star GMT and introducing their updated 2003 Orient GMT model


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That 2002 mmodel is nice John.......But I woulld have thought that as you have the ultimate GMT, no others would get a look in!!

Again, that looks like a 'pretend GMT' as well


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The Orient Stars look very nice.

However Orient & I aren't a good combination.

I had one. However do to my lack of mobility it just would not stay wound. I therefore assume they have much lighter/inferior rotors to Seiko. Even on me, my SKX007 ran for nearly 12 hours with just a good shake.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That 2002 mmodel is nice John.......But I woulld have thought that as you have the ultimate GMT, no others would get a look in!!
> 
> Again, that looks like a 'pretend GMT' as well


 You are right Jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t have an Orient Star but its on my wish list,I do have seven "ordinary" Orients the first bought 1987 the last end 2004 from Roy. I`ve got my eye on a couple of others as well (strange man







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I would really like one of these 2002 model Orient Star GMT's


Nice watch this....it's got a yellow GMT hand


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

The GMT looks superb







I only have one GMT, a Citizen Eco-Drive, which I love, even though I have absolutely no need for the GMT Function. When you holiday in Spain, it's not that difficult to guess the time back home!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice looking Orient. What's the pusher for?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> What's the pusher for?


The pusher at 2 on Orients is used to change the date. It's almost like a trademark on Orients - loads of their models have this feature


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Even though they are very nice watches, it would be a bonus to have a quick-set date function other than the pusher, which kind of spoils the look of it on the dressier models. Also, you can't hand wind them, mind you, you cant hand wind seikos either.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have an Orient " M Force" which I got from Roy, and it has been excellent.

I see all manner of posts referring to tem as Seiko?orient, but I understand that the two companys are not connected.....or am I wrong?

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> From Poor Man`sWatch Forum Man's Watch Corner>New Watches>Orient
> 
> Orient, Japan
> 
> In 2001, Seiko's EPSON subsidiary bought 30% of Orient' stock.


Not sure how much imput Seiko has


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko have a controlling interest in Orient (they own 50+% of Orients shares I think), however, as far I know, Orient watches don't actually use Seiko movements (though I think I read somewhere that they could be based on older discontinued Seiko calibres).

Not sure this helps


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I started to browse Orient watches on a Japanese website (







) and I saw they have some models with their own calible, both manual and automatic. Very good lookers but the price was more than 1,000$.

I agree with your comments about the pusher, maybe the solution is to buy one without a date.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

As far as I know, Orient always have and still do manufacture their own 'in house' movements.

Seiko's input is purely on an investment basis, enabling orient to further it's venture into Europe and the States, where, until a few years ago, they were virtually unheard off.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I have an Orient 3-star auto, day/date, w/the day represented by 7 tiny windows. The pusher at 2 0'clock changes the day only. The date is changed by either moving the hands or turning the crown counterclockwise after pulling it out to the first stop.

I have used the pushser only once when originally setting the watch after having received it from the seller (two years ago).

"But he looked at his watch. 'It's stopped. That means it's time to have a cocktail.'" - W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I have an Orient M-Force and a 200m diver. They are both superbly made watches and highly recommended.


----------

